# Spray Units less then $500



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

I work from 5 to 10 at night and on weekends. I am a "full fledged' business with a bank account and insurance. However I only bring in $5000 to $8000 gross a year. I paint maybe one or two exteriors a year. Renting is not viable given the time I work and being held to availability at the rental houses. I don't want used, someone else's issues. So is there a recommendation for a new mid grade paint sprayer? Thanks for reading.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

cardgunner said:


> I work from 5 to 10 at night and on weekends. I am a "full fledged' business with a bank account and insurance. However I only bring in $5000 to $8000 gross a year. I paint maybe one or two exteriors a year. Renting is not viable given the time I work and being held to availability at the rental houses. I don't want used, someone else's issues. So is there a recommendation for a new mid grade paint sprayer? Thanks for reading.


Save a little bit more and purchase a graco 390 or 395. Will do everything you need and last many years. DO NOT buy the magnum models from the box store.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Yup, what he said.^^^


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Save a little bit more and purchase a graco 390 or 395. Will do everything you need and last many years. DO NOT buy the magnum models from the box store.


Is there a reason you would choose 390 over a x5? I am only doing one or two exteriors a year. Not having used either one, I'm looking at the cost alone of $300 vs $900 or more. At $900 it will take 9 houses or 9 years to break even figuring a 10% equipment cost into my quotes. It is hard, not knowing the difference. The houses I did before I used a hand held Wagner. The time for clean up with this was outrageous. I have a 4 hour work day so each day was 30 minutes or more cleaning. It put down OK but again I don't have anything to judge it against. The constant refilling was a pain as well.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

cardgunner said:


> Is there a reason you would choose 390 over a x5? I am only doing one or two exteriors a year. Not having used either one, I'm looking at the cost alone of $300 vs $900 or more. At $900 it will take 9 houses or 9 years to break even figuring a 10% equipment cost into my quotes. It is hard, not knowing the difference. The houses I did before I used a hand held Wagner. The time for clean up with this was outrageous. I have a 4 hour work day so each day was 30 minutes or more cleaning. It put down OK but again I don't have anything to judge it against. The constant refilling was a pain as well.


Yes. I own two (three since graco replaced one) X17. I had packings fail on one after 6 months. Once the packings go on these the entire unit is trashed. The other unit recently the motor *caught fire*. Why on earth would you buy one of these when a 390 will actually last you 9+ years? I would choose a 395 over 390 because has an enclosed motor with a little extra HP and digital pressure control so you can also do fine finish work when you need a lower pressure.









$699 New. Your local dealer may be able to get you a better deal.
https://www.portlandcompressor.com/store/p-4051-graco-390-airless-paint-sprayer-special.aspx


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

If you are going to spend less than $500 pick up a used Graco 395 if you can find one or a Titan 440.

Even the Graco handheld battery operated sprayers cost more than $500. I would not buy another one of those either.

Save your money and buy a new Graco for about 1K.


----------



## dwallon60 (Apr 22, 2018)

Listen to experience talking. The reason that the Magnum pumps are cheaper is that internally they are not the same. Do you want hardened steel for your fluid section or stainless. Packings move better on stainless than rust. 
Just saying....


----------



## handymann (Aug 8, 2018)

I could have bought a new 390 for around $600 but instead went for a new 395 and spent around $1000 - I dont know that the $400 extra was justifiable but im hoping the 395 will be the ONLY sprayer i need...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

handymann said:


> I could have bought a new 390 for around $600 but instead went for a new 395 and spent around $1000 - I dont know that the $400 extra was justifiable but im hoping the 395 will be the ONLY sprayer i need...


Rest easy. A year from now, heck, probably only a few months, that extra $400 will be forgotten about. But you’ll be making money with that 395 twenty years from now - assuming you take good care of it.


----------

